# Roulandt recumbent on Ebay



## Browser (31 Jan 2011)

Click here if you want to see it, nothing to do with me, I just spotted it on my weekly lets-see-if-someones-got-a-Challenge-Fujin-SLII-up-for-£200 flight-of-fancy trawl  
I was thinking about biding but (a) the riding position looks too high for me, (b) I am assuming that the mechs are pre-historic and would need a serious overhaul or replacement and (c) I though this particular one would go better to a 'bent afficionado who knew what they were doing.


----------



## Night Train (31 Jan 2011)

That looks nice. 

My first recumbent ride was on something very similar. The lack of front mech was deliberate as the chain was just under the right hand and so a little shove on the guide tube would get it to swap rings easily.


----------



## Mark_Robson (31 Jan 2011)

Looks ok but the £30K postage seems a little steep.


----------



## Browser (31 Jan 2011)

I spotted that meself, couldn't help wondering how much he _does _mean though? 
I've recently bought plans from the Atomic Zombie webpage for three of their recumbent designs, hopefully later this year I might ge one built.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Feb 2011)

E-Bay forces you to give a cost for delivery. I think what he's saying is that you really, *really* need to collect.


----------

